# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  > [SOLVED] DatePicker VBA for Userform on Excel 2011

## Jamesera27

Is there any way to make a DatePicker work with Excel user form on a Mac.  I have the addin for mac and can make the user form call the DatePicker from a control.  But the only place the date chosen ends up on is the spreadsheet.  I need the chosen date to be placed on the user form itself and then have the  DatePicker close.  I haven't created a workbook yet.  I've just been trying to get it to work but no luck so far.  Works great on a windows machine since the date picker is a control.  Any help would be appreciated, Jim

----------


## LeoTaxi

See if this works in Mac,
can not test it myself


Kind regards
Leo

----------


## Jamesera27

Leo, it looks like you spent some time working on this.  I really appreciate it.  It works fine when there is a number in the calendar to select.  I can't switch months.  When i play with the + and - buttons i can get it to go to another year, but the buttons won't keep cycling through the years.  When I get the buttons to display the whole calendar, it will work correctly.  I will keep working on it.  Thanks for your help with this.  Jim

----------


## LeoTaxi

Jim,

you mean the + and - buttons from month dont work ?

----------


## Jamesera27

when it comes up it has current month but no numbers in the month.  I push the month - and it goes to January with only the day number 1 showing(2-30 not visible).  I push month - again and it shows all the day numbers in the calendar.  I Push the month - or + but the month never cycles in "Label 1" but does cycle in "Label 3".  Once again there are no day numbers populating the calendar.  I try clicking on one of the "empty" day buttons just to see if anything happens,but nothing happens.  The year - and + seem to work ok.

----------


## sanram

Please visit here. It may help you to do so.
http://www.rondebruin.nl/mac/addins/datepicker.htm

Or,

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/m...8-781fb95bcc08

----------


## Jamesera27

Thanks Sanram but as I stated in my initial post, i already have the addin for mac and also that I don't want the date to be placed into a cell on the worksheet.  I need it to work with a user form.

----------


## sanram

Sorry then. I have created a userform for DatePicker by myself. But it will not work on Mac.

----------


## Jamesera27

I hear ya Sangam, Im thinking about Loading windows and office through bootcamp.  Tired of having to work around everything.  LeoTaxi is very close to making it work.  Ill keep trying to figure it out for now.  Trying to figure it out is the best part.

----------


## LeoTaxi

Must be difference between Mac and Windows
I use this long time and works 100 %

----------


## Jamesera27

I noticed while stepping through the code for command button 1, that even thought "mydate" month is greater than 1, it skips straight to the "else" statement.

----------


## Jamesera27

I finally got it working.  Had to change the code a little.  Thanks to LeoTaxi

----------

